# Change dot org Tip Button Petition...



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Just came across this.

Thought I would share..

https://www.change.org/p/uber-put-a...ish&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-reason_msg


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

As long as Uber is still in litigation over tips there will not be any tip button or mention of tips in the app.


----------

